# Blood Angel Jumper Army Question!!!



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

I have made an army list, with advice from others, it's all jumper DS army, but one guy said that it wouldn't work since my whole army would be shot up in one turn. I didn't really believe that my army would get shot up that easily, I think that 26 marines with 3+ AS and FNP would last longer then one round. 
My reasoning is that, I DS, shoot his tanks first (damn those demolisher cannons, die!!!!) with 2 Blood Lances and 7 Meltas, then he can shoot some and then I charge in and finish them off. For completeness sake here is the list(1000 points):

Unit #1:
Librarian w/jump pack, Shield of Sanguinus and Blood Lance
10 Assault Marines w/ 2 meltas and 1 powerfist
2 Honor Guard w/jump packs and meltas

Unit#2
Librarian w/jump pack, Shield of Sanguinus and Blood Lance
10 Assault Marines w/ 2 meltas and 1 powerfist
1 Honor Guard w/Jump Pack and Melta
1 Sanguinary Priest w/Jump Pack and Hand Flamer

My main opponents (I fight almost all battles with) are Tau, Mech IG (2 Leman Russes) and 'Nids.

I would like all your opinions, on the concept, how to improve it, why the concept does(n't) work, experiences with a jumper list etc.

The help is really appreciated, 

the-graven


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

First of all I would tell you that and all DS army with the Angels does work, and works well as long as you take certain precautions against that first round of shooting. You need to provide the protection of a libby with a shield, and the priest with blood chalice for FNP, which you have done. You also need to worry about anti-mech, which you have also handled with the inclusion of plenty of meltaguns and PFs. So you are good there.

However, I need to ask this question. Are you attaching the Libby with Honor guard to the Assualt Squads, that is kind of how it looks from the way you described your list. If that is the case you can't do that. Once he is attached to the Honor Guard they count as a retinue and he is no longer an IC able to join other Squads. You need to re-work that part of your list if this is how you were planning to run them. Running the Honor Guard is still a great way to roll, but it leaves your Assault Squads more vulnerable.


----------



## ArchangelPaladin (Jul 7, 2010)

Do BA jumpers get any special rules that let them DS on first turn, any pluses to reserve roles or what not, or do they follow the normal rule for reserve on turn 2? 

So my Criticism is assuming they don’t have any special rules… The first problem is that you have no control over when they come in and chances are they won’t come in on the same turn. So they will get focused fired and you cannot just say “they have 3+ armor save with FNP they’ll be fine” because as you only have two units on the field all the high strength and high ap weapons have nothing else to shot at and so they will completely bypass your armor saves and FNP. And because you have no control over when and to some small extent where they will come in your opponents can spread out setting up kill zones and firing lanes. And finally because you only have two units and a normal opponent will have at least eight they will be able to win through attrition alone. 
And your plan is very short sighted…so what if you’re plan works and you ds both units in, shot up something one turn and assault something the next, if you win an assault guess what you’re a big fat target just waiting to get mowed down by the remaining units.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

ArchangelPaladin said:


> Do BA jumpers get any special rules that let them DS on first turn, any pluses to reserve roles or what not, or do they follow the normal rule for reserve on turn 2?


They start rolling on turn 2 just like any other army. 
However: BAs with jump packs that DS can reroll failed reserve rolls and only scatter 1d6 when DSing. Sufficient to say they are immensely better at it


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

*Perhaps I misunderstood some advice*



Midge913 said:


> However, I need to ask this question. Are you attaching the Libby with Honor guard to the Assualt Squads, that is kind of how it looks from the way you described your list. If that is the case you can't do that. Once he is attached to the Honor Guard they count as a retinue and he is no longer an IC able to join other Squads. You need to re-work that part of your list if this is how you were planning to run them. .


Well it went like this, I had a core of 2 libbies and 2 ASM squads built up and asked what to do with the leftover points, he said I would take 3 Honour Guard and 1 Sanguinary Priest (he also said the equipment), now I just assumed it was like this, I don't have the codex here :blush:

Thanks for the help, how would you change the list??
How are your experiences with an all Jumper DS army(if you play them)??

I thought they were like Wolf Guard, but well the list will be like this,

Unit #1:
Librarian w/jump pack, Shield of Sanguinus and Blood Lance
10 Assault Marines w/ 2 meltas and 1 powerfist

Unit#2
Librarian w/jump pack, Shield of Sanguinus and Blood Lance
10 Assault Marines w/ 2 meltas and 1 powerfist
1 Sanguinary Priest w/Jump Pack and Hand Flamer

Unit#3
5 Honour Guard w/ Jump Packs, Meltas

I need to keep unit #1 and #3 close to each other , but I'll think some more abou the list, still want to know experiences and idea's though.


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

You'll want to do more than just trust FNP and a 3+ to save you, but it's certainly doable.

Vanguard Vets with stormshields are amazing for tying things up. Heck, BA are the only people who can actually use Heroic Intervention properly.

I'd check out this article over on 3++ that deals with the subject rather well:

http://kirbysblog-ic.blogspot.com/2010/05/how-to-jumper-armies.html


----------



## Keith (Jul 26, 2010)

the-graven said:


> , he said I would take 3 Honour Guard and 1 Sanguinary Priest... I don't have the codex here :blush:


Ahhh, I see the problem.
When I wrote in your army list thread I said:



> 10 Assault marines - melta x2, fist
> Honor Guard - jump packs, melta x3


I didn't include how many Honor Guard were in the unit because there is no option for them to be anything but 5 guys, that just meant 3 meltaguns. 
It helps to have a codex for the army you're making a list for :laugh:


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

Cyklown said:


> Vanguard Vets with stormshields are amazing for tying things up. Heck, BA are the only people who can actually use Heroic Intervention properly.
> 
> I'd check out this article over on 3++ that deals with the subject rather well:
> 
> http://kirbysblog-ic.blogspot.com/2010/05/how-to-jumper-armies.html


I already read all articles on jumper armies on 3++

About the Vets, they're nice but where should I find the points??

EDIT: I asked Kirbs how he would do an jumper army @ 1000 Points , he answered already, here is a quick list he made:

Libby w/JP, Lance, Shield 
2x Priest w/JP, LClaw 
2x10x ASM w/2x meltagun, PFist 
5x VV w/JP, 3x SS 

Personally I prefer this list, because it got the VV and some other nice stuff.
But I will perhaps drop the LC's from the priests, since they already are in a unit wich got some punch and add a Thunder Hammer to the VV's, to give them more punch and the capability to smash a tank if their support fails to


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

Here is the army list thread (made an army list):

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=827597#post827597


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Good! I'm glad to see people reading 3++. Kirbs is a great guy, especially when it comes to his key obsession- BA.

there's a new article out there too, although it's mostly aimed at higher points values.

http://kirbysblog-ic.blogspot.com/2010/12/blood-angels-jump-pack-army-overview-of.html

The list itself looks solid. Ignore the haters, fnp and a cover save makes you survivable enough at 1k points, and 8 ASM with FC are a *beast* on the charge.


----------

